# Sicherheits-Updates für Framework Horde



## Newsfeed (11 September 2008)

Das Webanwendungs-Framework Horde und darauf beruhende Produkte enthalten Schwachstellen, mit der ein Angreifer eigenen HTML-Code und JavaScript im Browser eines Opfers ausführen kann.

Weiterlesen...


----------

